

Show HN: Hacker News Android App Open-Sourced - glebche

Hey Android Geeks, I open-sourced the Hacker News Droid app and the API.<p>App Download Page: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.glebpopov.hackernews<p>App Source: https://github.com/glebpopov/Hacker-News-Droid-App<p>API Source: https://github.com/glebpopov/Hacker-News-Droid-API<p>Cheers,
Gleb
======
tunaslut
clicky:

[https://market.android.com/details?id=com.glebpopov.hackerne...](https://market.android.com/details?id=com.glebpopov.hackernews)

<https://github.com/glebpopov/Hacker-News-Droid-App>

<https://github.com/glebpopov/Hacker-News-Droid-API>

------
pspeter3
The app looks great! Definitely makes reading HN on android easier

------
alpb
Is there a commenting and voting feature in this app?

